# just got the a6..couple questions



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

whats up guys, after a long search i finally decided on a car..i found a black 02 a6 with the 2.7T in manual of course http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ..im picking it up tomorrow...ive been searching the threads and am very familiar with the motor mods available..first question i have is where have you guys mounted your sirius radio? 
secondly, that crome piece that goes along the bottom of the trunk lid looks a little corroded is that cleanable? if not how easy is it to replace?
last, is it safe to throw springs on the car for a small drop (like .5 inch or so) or would that have negative handling and driving effects? doing some other things before coilovers but i want the car to look a little better in the meantime..
thanks i cant wait to drive this thing again







...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (sleep.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleep.:R* »_secondly, that crome piece that goes along the bottom of the trunk lid looks a little corroded is that cleanable? if not how easy is it to replace?
last, is it safe to throw springs on the car for a small drop (like .5 inch or so) or would that have negative handling and driving effects? doing some other things before coilovers but i want the car to look a little better in the meantime..

I'm actually wondering about that chrome piece as well. Probably a good polishing would help it look better.
A good set of lowering springs will definitely benifit the A6, as they would any car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (EK20)*

The chrome strip is a piece of anodized aluminium. You need to sand it down before you can polish it to a high gloss. Or, you can do what I did, and just cover it with black tape. I have a black car, so I did this to "remove" it, as it was sticking out from an otherwise very clean rear end.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (sleep.:R)*

thanks for the info...did you use electric tape? mine is black too, it doesnt make it look cheap at all? how easy is it to remove? maybe i can paint it...


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (sleep.:R)*

Hey Sleep
Congrats on the car!
Mine trip strip looks the same. I have been thinking of taking it off and sanding it down. Some clear primer and a few coats of clear and she will be as good as new. If you want to make it black you can also paint it black I guess, but personally I prefer it in the brushed AL finish.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (sleep.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleep.:R* »_thanks for the info...did you use electric tape?

Yeah, actually, I did!








It looks ok, because very few people get close enough to see that it is simply electric tape on the chrome. It's easy to pull off as well, and while it may leave some residue when you pull it off, it comes off with some goo-gone or citrus cleaner.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (PerL)*

i think i need to polish all the trim..it doesnt look very easy to remove, any ideas?
On another note, i need new brakes and want a new suspension..do the s4 and the a6 share other parts aside from the motor?


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: just got the a6..couple questions (sleep.:R)*

Hey Sleepr
Here's some brake info:
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...s.pdf
Some more docs on VAGLinks.com
Some A6's came with the S4 front brake setup (Girling caliper 4 pads per caliper) and some with Ate (2 pads per caliper) Both had the 321mm rotor, but the hat heights are different. Rear brakes are vented on the S4 and solid on the A6.
Hoe that helps
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

